# Bigbiffs 2010 Journal, my route to improved endurance, strength and physique



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok lads, thought id rev this journal up now so i can get as much support as possible, This board and its members is the only motivation i have for the moment, been clean off cycle coming up 4 months, and january is the time when i will hit back on it again.

*My Goals are as follows: *

*12 weeks* possibly more if needed.

5/6/7% bodyfat but whilst maintaining significant and reletavly good strength and endurance.

Personal best id like to achieve this cycle:

*Deadlift 270 x 5*, last cycle i managed 260 for 4.

*Diet* *(ketogenic Diet)*

My diet will be as follows through the 12 weeks: i will avoid a cheat meal/cheat day at all costs, i know when combining drugs like T3 and Clenbuterol appetite can increase rapidly, so mentally i will find way arounds this.

Meal 1. 6/8 Whole Eggs

Meal 2. 2 Scoops Reflex Whey + Handful of brazil/Almonds

Meal 3. 2 Scoops Reflex Whey + Handful of brazil/Almonds

Meal 4. 250 grams of Turkey/chicken with 80 grams of broccoli + brazil nuts

meal 5. 250 grams of Turkey/chicken with handful of brazil nuts

meal 6. Casien shake

*Water intake will be **6/8 litres daily*

*Training:*

*
*

*
push,pull,legs,repeat routine split over the week *

*
*

*
**Supplements will be as follows*:

L-carnitine

CLA

Phase 2 (Carboyhdrate blockers)

Whey isolate

Caffiene capsules

Green Tea extract caps

myotropin

vitamin c

*Anabolic support*

*
*

*
*Tren Acetate x 3 ml per week

Winstrol x 50mg per day

Anavar x 40mg per day

Clebuterol 120/160mcg per day

t3 x 75mcg daily

proviron at 50mg daily

masteron 3ml weekly

*Cardio*

Cardio will be performed in a morning fasted with a morning run not a jog. for 1 hour. Post workout will be 1 hour high and lower interval training on cross trainer.

Weekends generally being off days or rest days from weights, will still maintain 2 hours of cardio daily. Making this *2 hours* of cardio daily *7 days per week*.

Will be keeping up to date pictures/weigh ins and stats every 2 weeks.

I look forward to starting this and your support will only help and push me further :bounce:

results from last cycle:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34103&stc=1&d=1260493809

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34104&stc=1&d=1260493809

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34105&stc=1&d=1260493809


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

goodluck pal, will be following


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds good to me mate.

5% BF is very low though if your not competing then I woulnd't go that low if I were you.

Good luck with the journal though


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck in your goals BigBiff - I will defo be keeping an eye on thisjournal.

BTW - what BF are you currently?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Not sure how low i am currently i will post some pictures i took the other day of current levels.

This is 4 months off cycle but still on a ketogenic diet:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=33384&stc=1&d=1258043576

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=33385&stc=1&d=1258043576


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

why no test? do you not get on with it?

how do you rate cla and l carnitine pal?

also altho i think you look awesome pal and u impress me with ure drive for cardio etc whats the point in cutting leaner than you are now if you dont mind me asking?

do you not want to be any bigger?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Will be following mate. PS your ex declined my friend request on facebook:lol:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Scarily vascular already!!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

hilly said:


> why no test? do you not get on with it?
> 
> how do you rate cla and l carnitine pal?
> 
> ...


Cla and l-carnitine are just supps i have ran when off cycle, ive been speaking to a few competitors in my gym and they rate CLA highly for when on a cut, l-carnitine is just something i add for the extra boost for energy.

in terms of getting leaner, my goals are not do cut nor add lean muscle just to maintain a base but improve my strength and my endurance as it comes along, by getting stronger and improving endurance capability. i find in my training i just have that happy medium of both. im just sticking what i did last cycle, which was pretty similar to this, my strength went up and i hardend up abit with my physique also with the use of AS i filled out more despite no carbs.

Really dont like running test, i find tren alone doesnt really shut my libido down as much as i thought it would, i enjoy the dryness and the strength tren gives me, and i dont enjoy jabbing too much anyways lol


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

WRT said:


> Will be following mate. PS your ex declined my friend request on facebook:lol:


lol does she even have facebook anymore, im sure im completely blocked from accessing her page? she owes me £65 like lol


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll definately be following this. I'm entrigued as to how you can hammer the cardio like you do, plus still have some very respectable lifts on such low carbs. I did middle distance running for years so i can relate to what a 1hr run takes out you compared to a jog, but on such low carbs you really do amaze me. I would totally burn out i think on this routine. How often will you have a carb up??

Def subscribed, be prepared for Kawikid question time haha.......... you look fantastic bud.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck with the goals buddy, sure you will reach them. On the cardio note, if you love running so much you might as well do a forrest gump lol?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

lol funny you should say forrest gump i do the same route every day at pretty much the same time, and this guy always leaves for work at the same time i pass his house he always shoutss run forrest run LOL

its not so much hammering the diet and cardio everyday its the consistency overtime that does it for me.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll be following this one, I like your physique actually.

You do a lot of cardio and I quite like your approach.

The only thing I would say is though; why are you trying to not have a cheat for as long as possible, especially on a keto diet? That, to me, seems madness.

Once ever 7-10 days would be ideal for a carb fest. Fill you out and spike the metabolism into overdrive.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Biff whats your bf in your picture ?


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey,

I remember your 5 week keto diet before... will be following this.

I am wondering your measurements now, arms chest waist etc

Do you keep that lean for a reason, any sports/athletics/other?

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## msowerby18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Will be interesting to follow this as i think your approach is different to most of the guys on here and looks to produce good results. :thumb:

Have you tried the Phase 2 carb blocker before? if so how do you rate it? I read about carb blockers for the first time yesterday and just noticed them in your diet on page 1.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

msowerby18 said:


> Will be interesting to follow this as i think your approach is different to most of the guys on here and looks to produce good results. :thumb:
> 
> Have you tried the Phase 2 carb blocker before? if so how do you rate it? I read about carb blockers for the first time yesterday and just noticed them in your diet on page 1.


not tried them before mate, will see how they go per meal, any input to supplements will be mostly appreciated


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry if ive missed it, but whats you current body weight mate?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

round about 13.6 mate. would be nice to just keep under 14.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> round about 13.6 mate. would be nice to just keep under 14.


Nice, how tall are you..


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

5,11 mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

You look heavier, but i suppose thats with your bf being so low!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Dan said:


> You look heavier, but i suppose thats with your bf being so low!


i feel so **** being above 14 stone now lol, like when i carb up i stoop to nearly 15! reminds me of when i did my first bulk LOL. Nice and springy 13 stone would do me, i know thats probably realllllly light to most people but its my prefered weight for now lol


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

any more supps people recomend? how about kelp, is my provirion at 50mg an ok dose?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

COQ10, DHEA


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Not going too well so far, been off 2 days with some sick bud  trying to plan this out properly for new year.

Considering a few more supplements:

BCAAS? Are these really needed id imagine they'd be in my whey protien powder, but i heard people highly rate these as a on the side supp?

Kelp? I ran this last time, i heard its quite highly rated, just not sure on doses...previously i have taken 3 tabs a day as stated on bottle, but this would possibly need exceeding for a bodybuilder?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

small update, this week been a busy bee changed my diet and i now do this diet, absolutly spot on for me ive never felt so dry! and its quite easy to stick to:

Meal 1:

5 whole eggs + 3 yolks

Meal 2:

Two scoops of whey Protein with 1 serving of almonds (20 almonds)

Meal 3:

250 grams of lean meat with 1 serving of almonds (20 almonds)

Meal 4:

Two scoops of whey Protein with 1 serving of almonds (20 almonds)

Meal 5:

250 grams. lean meat with 1 serving of almonds (20 almonds)

Meal 6:

2 Tins of Tuna

Supplements all on order next week, going to try that new gaspari miotropin just to run alongside my cycle haha.

strength isnt too bad, at the moment, its hovering but cycle will sort that, update pics soon!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

God said:


> Thanks for posting your new diet. Could you add the times you eat the above meals? What body fat % are you hoping too maintain while on this? Do you ever plan on adding carbs back in? Would of thought you would get a pretty nasty rebound if you start eating carbs again after being on a keto for a long period of time.


the above diet i get around 100 grams of fat, and over 300 grams protien so quite good ;D

quite low bodyfat i hope, just something around 7 would be nice, yer i put on alot of weight, ive noticed when doing 36 hour carb ups i gain next to 2 stone easy! which is bad lol

the diet is my remake of columbos, jsut without the greens for fibre, and the peanut butter, as 1. i find peanut butter i tend to snack and carbs need to be kept to an all time low for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> the above diet i get around 100 grams of fat, and over 300 grams protien so quite good ;D
> 
> quite low bodyfat i hope, just something around 7 would be nice,* yer i put on alot of weight, ive noticed when doing 36 hour carb ups i gain next to 2 stone easy! which is bad lol*
> 
> the diet is my remake of columbos, jsut without the greens for fibre, and the peanut butter, as 1. i find peanut butter i tend to snack and carbs need to be kept to an all time low for me.


YOU WHAT?! :lol:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

2 weeks ago for example lol, 13 stone 4 to 15.6 by monday, and i started my carb up friday night haha, my appetite is that of a lion though, eating disorder i think lmao


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> 2 weeks ago for example lol, 13 stone 4 to 15.6 by monday, and i started my carb up friday night haha, my appetite is that of a lion though, eating disorder i think lmao


fvck me sideways, next time you do this get some before and afters?? :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Dan said:


> fvck me sideways, next time you do this get some before and afters?? :thumbup1:


lmfao no way, morning cardio is almost impossible by monday. deplete for so long body just stores everything, only just got myself back to normal lol turn into mr fat lol


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> any more supps people recomend? how about kelp, is my provirion at 50mg an ok dose?


Sodium bicarb (1 teaspoon in water before your runs).

The reason is that when the acidity in your muscles increases the effectiveness of transport of fat to be burned declines. Sodium bicarb is very cheap (about a quid in asda ) and may enhance the proportion of fat burned.

I doubt whether kelp would do much for you when using T3, nor for that matter is it likely to do any harm. AFAIK the reason for using kelp is to provide a rich source of iodine for your body to make T3.

Have you looked at hoodia to help in appetite control? Another one that could help at times when your appetite is likely to be particularly ravenous is Melanotan II (plays with neuropeptide Y - appetite satiation). The only big downside with that is the tan and the increased libido.

J


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Biff, couple of questions:

1) How often are you planning on carbing up? If you miss a carb up, do you not feel flat and see a drop in strength?

2) Do you feel sticking to a keto diet for a prolonged period of time is healthy? Do you monitor colesterol etc...?

I'm highly impressed by your dedication and discipline as well as your phisique.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Sodium bicarb (1 teaspoon in water before your runs).
> 
> The reason is that when the acidity in your muscles increases the effectiveness of transport of fat to be burned declines. Sodium bicarb is very cheap (about a quid in asda ) and may enhance the proportion of fat burned.
> 
> ...


Josh if i could give you £1 for every useful bit of information youve given me over the passed, youd be a millionaire lol

i will deffinetly look into sodium bicard, im going out later so will call in!

my appetite isnt too bad at the moment, for some reason dandelion tea suppreses it quite alot!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Biff, couple of questions:
> 
> 1) How often are you planning on carbing up? If you miss a carb up, do you not feel flat and see a drop in strength?
> 
> ...


Id usually do a carb up once every 2/3 week, the longer i leave it the more damaged caused, however i do carb up days. which i WONT be doing any more as ive learnt there nothing but trouble especially with how i gauge lol. Strength increases on keto, especially when ive ran AS. The increase in energy really helps me, however strength is nothing compared to when ive ran carbs in my diet

2.Not monitored any real health issues, ive had my blood pressure checked etc in the passed and its all fine, my fitness however has increased dramatically since starting keto!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

God said:


> What do you mean? One hand your saying strength increases on keto and on the other you say it's not as good as a non keto diet :confused1:


I suppose Biff means when hitting Ketosis this leads to an increase in strength when compared to low carb diets where ketosis isn't entered.

When I've used Ketosis diets my energy levels always spiked after the initial 4 or 5 days. But they are nothing compared to a nice belly full of carbs :whistling:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> Josh if i could give you £1 for every useful bit of information youve given me over the passed, youd be a millionaire lol
> 
> i will deffinetly look into sodium bicard, im going out later so will call in!
> 
> my appetite isnt too bad at the moment, for some reason dandelion tea suppreses it quite alot!


Two words of caution about sodium bicarb.

1. Supermarket stuff is likely tainted with aluminium, which you do not want to consume. You should go to a chemist and ask for sodium bicarbonate BP. Its still cheap as chips.

2. High doses of sodium bicarb can loosen your colon and you might feel the need to produce your very own chocolate rain. Not a good situation to be in whilst out on a run:lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> Two words of caution about sodium bicarb.
> 
> 1. Supermarket stuff is likely tainted with aluminium, which you do not want to consume. You should go to a chemist and ask for sodium bicarbonate BP. Its still cheap as chips.
> 
> 2. High doses of sodium bicarb can loosen your colon and you might feel the need to produce your very own chocolate rain. Not a good situation to be in whilst out on a run:lol:


I agree with point 2. It can also make you feel a bit gassy.

Why do you believe that there is aluminium in supermarket sodium bicarb?

J


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Why do you believe that there is aluminium in supermarket sodium bicarb?
> 
> J


Maybe i should have said might instead of likely:rolleyes: Silly me!

If its not BP then it might have an aluminium content. For the slight difference in price its not worth the risk.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok just spent a horendous amount of cash on 30ml of Masteron, so this is now being added to cycle. LOL


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lol what dose you running at mate? if ure wanting muscle gain from it it seems 400mg plus is were its at


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

ive been advised 400mg mate, was just going to run 300mg a week as that can dose with my tren but 400mg seems the viewers choice. im hoping this cycle is put to good use, my last cycle i did was all over the place and not planned, i just added compounds when i could! rubbish planning really.


----------



## jabber (Oct 18, 2009)

any chance you can put some full body shots in normal lighting mate?


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Interesting journal, subscribed


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

since im getting quite a few emails in at the moment, i will post most questions on this thread:

supplements are as follows that i take/will be taking:

L-carnitine

CLA

Phase 2

Whey isolate

Caffiene

Green Tea

Gaspari mytropin (not tried this before)

People ask why i dont use carbs or bulk up before hand then cut down?

for one i dont enjoy bulking, im very sensitive to carbs even on a clean diet. Ive been 16 stone before just after first cycle and i hated as daft as it sounds feeling so big. I prefer to be lean and keep a happy medium with my training and physique. If i can gain strength on a Keto diet on a weekly basis, and lose body fat! Which my genetics allow for some reason, then why change it?

My goals are not to add serious muscle mass, just to add a hardened aesthetic look to my body.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Can you post a full body in good light mate, look awesome. And super strong


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Just took these recently, 4 months natural! the difference in photos from and my physique from when i was on gear to now is so much different! can really tell a massive difference in conditioning and size, Considering now not starting my cycle till february time, i see no reason to go back on yet..

recent:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=33597&stc=1&d=1258979144

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=33598&stc=1&d=1258979144

Pictures are horendous, will get some better ones today lol


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks God, i will use these as starting photos, will be interesting to see the transformation once on abit of AS  !

really not too happy with how i look at moment, could be a depression thing from being off cycle for so long i guess and Keto diet..


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Crazy conditionig you got going on there mate


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

You're looking awesome as it is mate! Very impressive physique.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Cheers guys, ive been thinking while working out today i could probably push it another month off gear till feb, then start cycle!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking in raking nik as always pal, makes me sik


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Small update, managed to do in a sciatica nerve in right glute going all the way down to knee haha, horendous pain! had an examination this morning (by a real hotty doctor) she said lay off the running for a while :bounce: .

Easier said than done, signed up to a gym quite close by to myself this morning, will now do morning cardio on the cross trainer there then drive to my usual gym for weights and post cardio in the afternoon. Cross trainer is prob more effective than running.

Going to place my order for supplements tommorow, not going crazy but running round like a blue **** fly for certain things.

using an on the shelf fat burner while im off any type of thermogenic or AS, going to try that Gaspari myotropin, heard some pretty genuine reviews on it.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> using an on the shelf fat burner while im off any type of thermogenic or AS, going to try that Gaspari myotropin, heard some pretty genuine reviews on it.


I ordered this online last night after reading alot of good reviews. £34.99 for 30days worth.

Hope its as good as they say it is! :thumb:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

coldo said:


> I ordered this online last night after reading alot of good reviews. £34.99 for 30days worth.
> 
> Hope its as good as they say it is! :thumb:


Hope so haha, nothing works like clen and t3, but something to keep me going is better than nothing.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

my Gaspari myotropin came this morning, sooner and earlier than expected! seems an interesting product. daily allowance is 6 tabs per day, took 3 this morning pre workout before cross trainer, so 7:45 took 3 tabs, was in gym for 8:20. Stomach was seriously burning up, It does recomend to take with food, but i felt a massive heat feeling around abdominal area! Anyways so good so far had a brilliant pre cardio session

went to gym had a sick back session literally i threw up twice haha scrambeled egg out the window!

Did 40kg single arm knee curls today for 6 reps per arm! new personal best

diets been consistent so far, only thing thats letting me down is my water intake has been lower than usual, going to try and up this over weekend get back on track.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Biff, how do you find the Acetyl-L-Carnitine? Do you think its a worthwhile supplement, and what dosage do you run it at.

Cheers K


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

3 gram before i train mate, perfect for keto diet as fat is used for energy. I did notice a huge boost in energy to be honest once using it  got mine from myprotien! best price.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

You use caffiene too?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Dan said:


> You use caffiene too?


yer with eca stack etc, i dont think id run it when running clenbuterol? anybody see the benefits of caffiene

I used tablet form not coffee etc as dehydrates me badly!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> 3 gram before i train mate, perfect for keto diet as fat is used for energy. I did notice a huge boost in energy to be honest once using it  got mine from myprotien! best price.


Definately something I would run during a refeed/cheat meal too when insulin levels are high, as it helps absorption.

J


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

I got some phase 2 carb blockers also from my protien! just taking them with a high fibrous meal, most carbs in my meal is usually a meal with veg or peanut butter. Not expecting miracles just a nice supp to use when dieting. ive never used them before!

i find myself running so many supps when off AS, i guess its a mental thing i have haha

basically running at the moment:

Gaspari myotropin

Carnitine

CLA

Carb Blockers

Caffiene

Green Tea Extract

Vitamin C


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Biff, how you finding the Mitotropin?

Mine arrived yesterday (took fvckin ages!) Took my first dose this morning, feel a wee bit jittery/edgey but nothing major.

Due to the time it took to get here i wont get the full 30days in before xmas so might up the dose a bit in a couple of weeks and shorten it to 24 days, assuming im coping fine with it.

Hope it does the business, if not, i think i'll try clen in the new year.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

im just using it before i go back on cycle mate, im not expecting miracles like a clen and t3 combination haha but so far so good  appetite completely suppressed :S and i know what you mean by jitteryness! i do like it, i may run it alongside AS when i start next year 

Better than hydroxicut IMO


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Also can i just add ive recently started supplementing fish oils at 10 gram a day, not a high dose as opposed to what some people take, but feeling surprisingly better already after a weeks worth of use  Could somebody shed some light on the benefits of high dose of omega 3 for a bodybuilder?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Some would say increased test levels from the good fat also great for joints/skin/cholesterol and overall lipids i believe.

I take 6g per day year round have uped it to 10 and 15g before and didnt notice any difference when dropping it back down.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

1 Makes you burn more fat during rest and training [international journal of obesity 1997; 21: 637-643]

2 Reduced muscle loss (due to inhibiting the Ubiquitin Proteasome Pathway) [Journal of Parenteral and Enteral Nutrition, Vol. 27, No. 2, 105-109 (2003)]

3 Protects vasculature [Lavie et al for a very recent one, but there are Loads of studies on this]

4 Reduced fat storage. This is particularly effective with taurine in people taken whose body's become "disconnected" with the correct amount of bodyfat that they should be carrying.

There are others, but those are the main ones.

J


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

seems like a miracle drug lol, thanks alot josh/hilly

woke up late today so skipping my morning cardio, will do 2 sessions later


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Small progress update, im still a filthy natural, but theres been some vast improvement this week.

As of last friday i decided to up my dose of omega 3, to 10gram a day. I dont know if this is some placebo effect or what, but ive recently noticed a massive increase in well being and energy in the gym, also my lifts have improved on bench which was lacking for a while.

Taking 5 in a morning and 5 at night, with each protien shake i have per day. Could this be the omegas? Not too fussed on upping the dose any more but will do if theres bound to be any more improvements, just burped aswell and was almost sick from the after taste lol.

Also started incorperating more "machine" exercises into my workouts, ive been doing this since i switched gyms, noticing a better shape to the muscle, especially on chest and back


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Small progress update, *im still a filthy natural*, but theres been some vast improvement this week.


Isn't that like someone saying that they are a non smoker between cigarettes? 



> As of last friday i decided to up my dose of omega 3, to 10gram a day. I dont know if this is some placebo effect or what, but ive recently noticed a massive increase in well being and energy in the gym, also my lifts have improved on bench which was lacking for a while.


This is not all that surprising. FishOils have been shown to have positive effects on many peoples behaviour, attitude and psychology in quite a few trials.

As an aside, taking fishoil with food, and at times away from your workout should help it get where it needs to get to in your body to work its magic.

10g is probably plenty. Most of the positive effects come up by that point anyhow. IMHO the best thing is just to keep on consuming it, day in day out for a long long time.

On the burp front, I went through an experiment quite a few years back where I was megadosing fishoil and fresh garlic. I believe that the health effects were great, but my sweat and clothes stank of fish and garlic 24/7.

All the best,

J


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Dunno about your training, but this journal has really helped mine. Added green tea, alcar, upped my fats with udos and almonds, and cardio is now min 60min everyday.

Lovin it!!!!!!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

haha good sh1t mate!, no training for me today, had a really bad doo last night on the p1ss, got some horendous storys to tell lol


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

And about 2stone of water retention to lose too i bet .

What do you drink when your out?. Beer must bloat the hel out you.

How many times was the top up and abs out then haha???


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

kawikid said:


> And about 2stone of water retention to lose too i bet .
> 
> What do you drink when your out?. Beer must bloat the hel out you.
> 
> How many times was the top up and abs out then haha???


usually water no lie lol, this is the first drink ive had in about a year or 2 i was drinking sailor jerrys rum, shots and red wine HAHA. top stayed down lol, not worthy of lifting up yet haha


----------



## paulie101 (Apr 17, 2009)

This is a great journal, really inspiring! Do you get acne after you come off AS? I see from your photos that you don't have any on your chest. I find HCG gives me spots, what's your PCT like?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

No acne mate, never had a spot lol :S

PCT was just nolva and clomid

Tried HCG before but gave me gyno and bad water retention so stayed clear this time round!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Bump my stump

small update, just obtained 30 ml of methyl tren lol, my mates quit bodybuilding and bought it for use of his next cycle, although sadly he quit, so he gave it me!


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

theres some great knowledge on your journal here mate! and the progress pics are very impressive and motivating! no doubt, you're in great shape!

Similar to yourself I have awful sensitivity to carbs...and after reading here, im thinking of trying out Phase 2 to see if that would help me reduce the impact of carbs on calories etc...and i have serious problems with my appetite..its uncontrollable...ECA does have a very 'minor' effect on surpressin it...any advice on this would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

xeonedbody said:


> theres some great knowledge on your journal here mate! and the progress pics are very impressive and motivating! no doubt, you're in great shape!
> 
> Similar to yourself I have awful sensitivity to carbs...and after reading here, im thinking of trying out Phase 2 to see if that would help me reduce the impact of carbs on calories etc...and i have serious problems with my appetite..its uncontrollable...ECA does have a very 'minor' effect on surpressin it...any advice on this would be greatly appreciated..


Everytime i crave sh1t 2 weeks into some good hard training, i think to myself do i really want to give all this up for some awful food. The feeling of regret is worse than the training itself. Your body will not benefit from gorging all day, ive realized this now so i just dont do it.

green tea completely suppresses my cravings, also Dandelion tea  great diretic also.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> Everytime i crave sh1t 2 weeks into some good hard training, i think to myself do i really want to give all this up for some awful food. The feeling of regret is worse than the training itself. Your body will not benefit from gorging all day, ive realized this now so i just dont do it.
> 
> green tea completely suppresses my cravings, also Dandelion tea  great diretic also.


thanks for the advice mate...im looking to get some green tea and start havin a few cups daily...originally it was for its thermogenic effects but good to know it can also help in suppressing appetite....i'll try thinking the aftermath when i get the cravings and see if that puts me off...but its a joke when i get the cravings...im like oh sweeet foood musssst eaaaaat (MONSTER LIKE VOICES IN MY HEAD) hahah


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

im still natural but things are going well

Doing Deadlifts on saturdays now, instead of mixed into my backworkout in the week. Find this WAY more beneficial.

this was my deadlift routine other day: Decided to try this sunday then have monday off to do cardio

100 x 20

140 x 15

180 x 10

200 x 6

240 x 6

262 x 4

After this was slightly Fcuked, 2 mins to 3 mins rest inbetween sets.

Then did a warm down with barbell rows slow negatives for 4 sets of 12 squeezing at top! hope to see some growth supersetting deadlifts like this, straps have completely torn my wrists to bits haha, bodged them with foam now! hardcore.

Top workout.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

262 for 4 is fckin inreal mate


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

you recon? my other lifts are poor compared especially bench lol i cant bench to save my life haha

prefer doing training for deadlifts like this, get a feel for the weight and dont have a nervous breakdown syking myself up for the lift. i used to warm up with 100 then slap another 120 on the bar lol the transition is a MASSIVE shock to your body. A

I think generally the build up will help with strength, and more importantly size. as form is better on the lighter lifts.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mate if you can deadlift 260 at around 13 stone u wanna get ureself in a powerlfiting meet sharpish


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

hilly said:


> mate if you can deadlift 260 at around 13 stone u wanna get ureself in a powerlfiting meet sharpish


Arnt these guys lifting over 300 without straps though lol


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

my bench is 140 for one rep, and my squat is quite poor lol ive never done a 1 rep max with squats but i struggle with even 120, prefer leg press but dont we all haha

reallllly tired today, did not sleep till 6 this morning! fcuk knows what is wrong with my sleeping pattern, so stimulated at the moment i just cant get rest!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

my bench is 140 for one rep, and my squat is quite poor lol ive never done a 1 rep max with squats but i struggle with even 120, prefer leg press but dont we all haha

reallllly tired today, did not sleep till 6 this morning! fcuk knows what is wrong with my sleeping pattern, so stimulated at the moment i just cant get rest!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

God said:


> British unequipped power lifting record for under 90kg is 270kg for u23. If you can do 4 reps of 260 after already doing quite a few sets you seem to have this in the bag.
> 
> http://www.gbpf.org.uk/Competitions/records.aspx


tested fed:whistling:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

lol yer id be pretty much a walking chemical experiment by february time


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

It is a big difference if its a tested fed or not.

260kg is a decent pull but nothing amazing (very good for some one with your goals though Biff!) also straps makes the whole exercise different.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

i agree con the straps are a god send, i have no interest in competing in a bodybuilding contest or powerlifting at the moment, just doing this for fun at the moment!

(although deadlifts arnt exactly fun)


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

went out running this morning for over an hour and a half in this horendous snow blizzard, made the 5 mile half way mark and it started to get really bad! lol

Spoke to Con, and going to start doing slow negatives on my back session see if it improves the shape of my back, going to try this style of training out for a while

Going to add single dumbell rows on my deadlift days also, 4 sets of 15/20 reps

Really not bothered about going back on AS yet. Enjoying being off for some reason lol had a massive downer a few weeks ago but things are looking up.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> went out running this morning for over an hour and a half in this horendous snow blizzard, made the 5 mile half way mark and it started to get really bad! lol ..


 :thumb:

J


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Sick physique, bodyfat is almost non existant you can't go any lower. It almost looks like you'll make yourself ill if you do cardio for an hour 7 days a week. Your body reminds me of JCVD in Universal Soldier.

I don't think you need to lose any bodyfat buddy


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey mate,

hope you had a good xmas and new year, how's the training going any updates?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

really good except i got hidiously messy on new years eve and kinda fked things up for a few days but trained well yesterday

Did some cardio christmas day also haha

Really wanted to starrt back on cycle! getting impatient now but no point me starting back when i cant even get to gym! propper snowed in round here lol


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello Bigbiff,

Im gonna start on the keto tomorrow but im concerned about the bad breath issue mate,can you give me any advice on that please


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

boxer2quick said:


> Hello Bigbiff,
> 
> Im gonna start on the keto tomorrow but im concerned about the bad breath issue mate,can you give me any advice on that please


Sugar free chewing gum? 

J


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Joshua said:


> Sugar free chewing gum?
> 
> J


Nice one:thumb:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

There are little mint gel strips that are usually sold next to the chewing gum, which you place on your tongue and they dissolve. They are probably a bit better than the gum in overcomming keto breath as a lot of the pong comes from the tongue.

Brushing your tongue when you clean your teeth should also help.

J


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Biff im following your journal, as im starting a test/tren cycle 1.6g a week on feb 15th and im also going to start my keto diet on that day.

I will do cardio for 1hour 4 times a week after my weights for a few weeks then when the weight slows start am cardio 5times a week. I hoping on seeing some abbs and single digit bodyfat by june.

How long are you going to run aas for and how long will you run the keto diet for.

Im going to run the aas for 10-12 weeks and the keto diet 12 weeks min 16weeks if need with the addition of t3 and clen for the last few weeks.

Do you find you can add mass whilst stripping the fat on aas and keto?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

i find on keto my strength doesnt go down at all, infact in some cases it goes up, especially when running AAS, no question about that. I was progression on a weekly basis when on AAS, and i was running tren, clen and t3 nothing else.

I will prob run my cycle for 12 to 16 weeks depending, have a short cruise after this then hammer it again. Ive currently have well over 5 months off now. And i dont think i will be having such a long break like this again. The only benefits i can see from having time off is Giving the body and wallet a rest.

Before i start on AAS i make sure my body fat is really down, this is just something i prefer myself i know alot of other people dont care whether theres is down or not. but i like to see where im progressing lol


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

How long do you stay on clen for?

What dose of t3 and clen do you run?

Im thinking of trying high dose tren 600-800mg each week for as long as poss maybe 10weeks and staying on the keto the whole way through


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

600mg of tren lol jesus lol let me know on your progress, most ive ran is 300 lol might try 400 next time round!, i did clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, but next time im going to do it all way through for 8 weeks or 10 weeks with the sleepeaze every 3rd week to boost receptors. if side effects get too much i will just switch to eca, no bother 

t3 around 75mcg, clen 120/160mcg


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

will you run the t3 for the whole duration thats what i did last time then went 10 weeks without any, that was at 50mcg i may try 75-100 this time

I think you should only run clen at 6 weeks with antihistimine 3rd week. ]

I love tren it really helps with strength and cutting up i find

when will you be starting your aas and clen and t3?

How many grams of protein and carbs are you having?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

startin beginning of march, will be running t3 throughout, yer i agree with the tren, i have some methyl tren that i will use before saturdays workout, going to focus my saturdays to deadlifts and other weakerbody parts, i found triceps are really something i was lacking last cycle, will try and go heavy on skulls with good form!

Carbs = 0 (only fibrous from veg and nuts, around 6 grams maximum or below 30)

fats = 150 grams daily

Protien = 300

no specific reason why i chose march its just the time of year where the sun starts coming out and weather improves lol


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> ...will try and go heavy on skulls with good form!...


Dips are good for tris too mate.

J


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

biff what eca do you run, do you make it ureself or buy an already made one.

Im having a nightmare as the ehp i have doesnt tell me what strength they are and im not asking the lad im getting off cos hell prob lie and say 50mg or something lol.

I might just presume their 10mg and go from their. This pre contest diet will be the first time ive used them. will be interesting to see how tthe guy helping me rotates clen/ehp and t3 as he said i will be using them all.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

subcrbed my frend!

Afew thng tht me bers0nally w0uld change. Add abt 0f 0yly fsh lyke mackrel. Nclude s0me g00d c0ld bressed 0lyve 0yl and the best 0ne yet hemp 0yl l0ve that stuff. Am actually startng a ket0 s00n aswell mate nspyred by y0u! l0l

1 q what brand t3 and clen d0 u use?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

hilly said:


> biff what eca do you run, do you make it ureself or buy an already made one.
> 
> Im having a nightmare as the ehp i have doesnt tell me what strength they are and im not asking the lad im getting off cos hell prob lie and say 50mg or something lol.
> 
> I might just presume their 10mg and go from their. This pre contest diet will be the first time ive used them. will be interesting to see how tthe guy helping me rotates clen/ehp and t3 as he said i will be using them all.


Ive got a mixture of both mate, i make my own eca, the ECA tabs im using at the moment come in a grey container, i believe there 20mg? ive had the fortza Eph tabs, i think they was around 30mg, quite large oval shape. They was brilliant lol, came in a large sealed bag.

Ive started rotating eca and clen before i go back on cycle now, just as a small boost in the gym. Ive done eca for 3 weeks clen for 2 etc. The clen is brilliant prefer it over the ECA for fat loss and overall strength but ECA gives me that edge that clen doesnt..

The T3 is Cytomel that im using and the clen comes in a small white container with chinese writing 40mcg tabs, i have a few boxes of T4 left but not bothered about using these, i may use them at the start of my cycle just to get rid,

Just bought some Pro Chem Anavar, well chuffed ive managed to get hold of this heard good reviews!, also Genesis Winstrol. Seems like a really good lab also! The winstrol i had before was BD, i believe it was fake, so will be good to use a "real" winstrol for once and see some results..

Ankle is still absolutly knackered, cannot run at all which is abit crap, have to use cross trainer lol...i dont mind its just so boring

Not done any weights in 2 weeks, just been doing cardio, going to start back properly on monday

Going to get a weight belt josh for the dipsss i think :bounce:


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Weighted dips and close grip bench press will bring your trieceps up, then finish off with skull crushers


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anybody here do MMA? theres a club round here, i was thinking of going thurs fri and sunday just to try and get into it, im not much of a fighter, but 2 hours of getting beasted is shouting me HAHA


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i started it but you pick up to many niggles to be able to train properly in the gym IMO


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

hilly said:


> i started it but you pick up to many niggles to be able to train properly in the gym IMO


Yer my thoughts exactly mate, i havnt done weights in nearly 2 weeks now due to weather etc, just been doing lots and lots of cardio and body weight exercises at home lol, back in monday tho!

I,ve ordered a weight belt for dips today, will do weighted dips and deadlifts on the same day i think lots of sets and drop sets


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh is a nightmare the weather luckily ive been able to get their all week.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

hilly said:


> yeh is a nightmare the weather luckily ive been able to get their all week.


i smashed my car up pretty bad lol, im so glad i didnt start my cycle this month haha would have been such a waste! march i think for me!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> Yer my thoughts exactly mate, i havnt done weights in nearly 2 weeks now due to weather etc, just been doing lots and lots of cardio and body weight exercises at home lol, back in monday tho!
> 
> I,ve ordered a weight belt for dips today, will do weighted dips and deadlifts on the same day i think lots of sets and drop sets


Weather is doing my nut in for the same reason.

Great move of the dipping belt mate. Dips & DL should be a nice combo as I have found dipping after doing squats or DL is quite nice for stretching out the spine.

Drop sets on dips are lush, and really seem to stimulate tris hard IME.

A great move,

J


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=35627&stc=1&d=1263340837

update lol


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like your out dogging mate:lol:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

i love tht car lol


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice car mate,is it yours??

How is the training for dating hot older women going?? :thumb:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

no mi mates lol i just stole some glory with a facebook photo, quite crap as ive started attracting the younger generation lol i must be losing size


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

serious update - ankle is severly ****ed lol i cant run at all, so just doing cross trainer for cardio from now on no running!

Diets been abit all over the place i think ive been eating too many red meat foods per meal lol. Ran out of protien shake also so been living off whole foods for 2 weeks, and i can deffinetly tell you i miss a good shake! convienance mainly.

really lookin forward to getting back on cycle. i just hope i get the results i expect.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the ankle mate. I found mine was going in the snow the other day - gotta be careful in this weather.

Hope you get well soon,

J


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Sorry to hear about the ankle mate. I found mine was going in the snow the other day - gotta be careful in this weather.
> 
> Hope you get well soon,
> 
> J


yer its all good mate, i want to start doing MMA classes twice a week but i doubt i will be able to withstand anything if its like this. Should be fine around feb, march time. Hows your training going mate?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Dire mate. I've been snowed in for going on 2 weeks so my only training has been the odd run around in a snowy field on the side of the mountain, and doing burpees in my lounge. Going nuts with it all tbh.

MA can be a bit taxing although your cardio will be to it I am sure. Best to let it heal up IMHO.

J


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Dire mate. I've been snowed in for going on 2 weeks so my only training has been the odd run around in a snowy field on the side of the mountain, and doing burpees in my lounge. Going nuts with it all tbh.
> 
> MA can be a bit taxing although your cardio will be to it I am sure. Best to let it heal up IMHO.
> 
> J


ahh sh1ttt you still snowed in, its pretty much gone where i am now! hows your diet been mate, i admit i went abit off the rails and started eating **** again, no training and eating properly dont go well with me lol.

Yer im going to let it heal, to be fair once the colds gotten to it, it does get alot worse. might be better for summer time haha


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Yep - we had another few inches this afternoon and it is still snowing now, but because of the snow and ice already on there, and it is too steep to get down, there is only walking on foot which is possible.

As for the diet, I only have clean food so it is pretty much whey shakes, oats and barley - clean, just not that exciting.

I know what you mean about going off the rails mate - did some of that before Christmas after my last PCT was over, and felt really down with it all. I was just lucky that I got control again over some parts then just built it up from there.

These days I'm a big believer in getting injuries and illness to heal properly otherwise it tends to draw them out or cause other problems down the line. I'm sure you will be back in the game before summer anyhow!

All the best buddy,

J


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey mate, not seen you post much lately.

I hope you will keep your journal updated.

Its one of the only ones I read on here.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

^ LOL I was just about to bump this :lol:

Yeah Biff give us an update - I wanna pick your brains!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Rate im ere lol not posted in a while due to Call of Duty

Trainings going absolutly spot on recently, made some major changes before March comes thats when im back on cycle and back to really training heavier.

Breakdown:

Starting being a little more sensible with my cardio now, ankle is still playing up so not done any running at all, just do cross trainer morning and post training, usually if i have a little more time i will do an 1 hour 30 mins post workout just for sake of it lol

Started training alot lighter on shoulders except on smith press which i keep fairely heavy for my first exercise, starting doing arnold press with dumbells for 5 sets of 12 also higher reps etc on things like front raises, shrugs, and rear delt machine, also superset my triceps now.

This has brought out some major detail that i never noticed before, i deffinetly havnt added mass but enjoying supersetting at the moment, will start pressing heavy again when back on cycle

Diets been spot on clean, not had any cheat meals or not keto food lol in a good 3 going on 4 weeks now, really feeling the benefits of keto now, full of energy! also been running fish oil at quite a high dose 40/50 gram daily for a few weeks.

feel free to fire away at questions lol


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Full of energy on keto for 3-4 weeks?? Are you some sort of medical experiment? :lol:

40/50g of fish oils is a lot mate, how do you get all that in?

I use 6g a day which is 3 capsules in the AM and 3 in the PM...I take it you must drink yours?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good move of the fishoil dosing IMO - it does some funky stuff at such higher doses.

Are you taking your fishoil at times away from your training ie when you are chilling, sleeping etc?

J


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Good move of the fishoil dosing IMO - it does some funky stuff at such higher doses.
> 
> Are you taking your fishoil at times away from your training ie when you are chilling, sleeping etc?
> 
> J


 How would you go about taking 40-50g a day J?

Surely not taking 40 capsules?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

GHS said:


> How would you go about taking 40-50g a day J?
> 
> Surely not taking 40 capsules?


Yes. I know it sounds a lot, but at those sorts of doses other things start happening, such as a strong reduction in one of the catabolic pathways for muscle ( via inhibiting ubiquitin-dependent protein degradation ), and some positive effects on fatloss (the evidence is mainly in the obese though).

I have done both the capsule route and the bottles of fish oil. It can get expensive without a cheap source, and after a point one does start to smell of fish. Some people do complain that it looks as if your diet consists only of pills too.

Another consideration is that clotting times increase significantly.

J


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Big you're mental lol; all evidence suggests that your body should be tearing the lean mass of itself when you train, but that doesn't seem to be happening.

I'm particularly interested in this journal mate, as I'm a big fan of keto and am currently dieting for the next 16 weeks. After I get very lean (about 8% I'm aiming for) I aim to maintain that body fat but slowly slap some more lean mass on there. It's v important I stay below 10%. Do you reckon that'd be possible if you went protein and fat for all meals and just dextrose PWO (or maybe carbs in brekkie too)? I'm very sensitive to carbs too, so if I have any significant amount once I've got lean the fat will pile on. I'm using you as inspiration, although it seems you have to work fcuking hard to maintain that (90 mins cardio PWO ffs?!) lol


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Yes. I know it sounds a lot, but at those sorts of doses other things start happening, such as a strong reduction in one of the catabolic pathways for muscle ( via inhibiting ubiquitin-dependent protein degradation ), and some positive effects on fatloss (the evidence is mainly in the obese though).
> 
> I have done both the capsule route and the bottles of fish oil. It can get expensive without a cheap source, and after a point one does start to smell of fish. Some people do complain that it looks as if your diet consists only of pills too.
> 
> ...


I bet it gets expensive, I pay around £4 for 60 x 1g gel capsules so that would only equate to around £20 a week.

£80 a month is quite a bit just for fish oil.

Don't think I could manage to swollow 50 caps a day either.

Think I'll stick to my 6g a day :lol:

Thanks for the info though J


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

What do you guys mean by fish oils? Is it cod liver oil? Or omega 3,6,9 blends? Link to a site so i can look into this?

Is CLA capsules included in that 60g daily allowance or are these extra? Would you say CLA works and is a worthwhile supliment?

End of question bombardment, as you were.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

i just cram 50gram down me usually all after training with my shake or 25gram in a morning pre workout shake and 25 gram post workout, my sweat for some reason was yellow the other day, i believe this has something to do with the fish oils, lowering dose now to 20gram a day as getting really expensive on my wallet.

keto diet is brilliant without the weekend cheats, the moment i cram carbs down me i start feeling lethargic and bloated and cant train so well the next day..

Dont think you have to do loads of cardio to rip up, i just do it because i enjoy it lol

consistency over time will give u results, i rarely batter myself with cardio now


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Is that really you on facebook? :lol:

You seem to be out every night ****ed


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Dan said:


> Is that really you on facebook? :lol:
> 
> You seem to be out every night ****ed


yer lol i dont drink tho designated driver aint i haha

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

sorry about lack of updates recently

Got a girlfriend now so been spending less time on internet and more time doing cardio haha  (joke)

Not long now till i start my fresh cycle.

started eca stack again today, and ive never had such a rush doing cardio! although sweats are quite horendous even when at work

still debating on doses for tren and masteron

i was thinking at keeping both tren and mast at 400 mg each a week?

Saying this, i have some methyl tren on the side, to supplement as a pre workout boost so didnt want to run tren past 400mg per week as will be adding the meth tren on top of what im currently running..

what are your views on this, never ran more than 300mg of tren a week and got pretty impressive results off just 300mg last time round..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hhaha same here with the gf thing mate! Cardio is fun lol..

That sounds a great dose mate, maybe up the mast to 600 and keep the tren at 400 thats the dose I use and find it best.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

:scared: wow, look lean and awesome mate!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Hows you biff?

Looking ace mate, physique carved out of stone, impressed to say the least. Whats your current body fat sitting at? and no aas and that ripped, crazy sh1t lol. Whats your routine? i.e. cardio+training. Cheers.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

ive been eating really clean (except for saturday had pizza hut and loadsa other crap) i find eating and staying on a keto diet for weeks on end without the cheat really does help with conditioning..

Not as tired as i used to be either, as doing steady away cardio pre and post workout is helping me still burn fat and keep energy levels up. also easier on the jointsss

still supplemention alot of over the counter supplements, if people want any information on this let me know and i will do a post of what doses i am taking etc.. would be nice to have some feedback also if any changes are needed

not focussing too much on size on cycle as that will come with strength as you knoww, just focussing on major conditioning this time!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Wouldn't mind some info mate, would be appreciated. Find your journal really interested, complete different approach, unique to training, fitness, bodybuilding etc. Whats your cardio like pre and post mate? Cheers.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Hows you biff?
> 
> Looking ace mate, physique carved out of stone, impressed to say the least. Whats your current body fat sitting at? and no aas and that ripped, crazy sh1t lol. Whats your routine? i.e. cardio+training. Cheers.


i just split my routine so i train each muscle group twice, over 8 day splitt...

with a day break inbetween for cardio etc

focusing more on machines for groups like chest and back now, really noticed alot more detail this way and can focus on form which is something i was lacking last time round with my training..

a chest, shoulder and tricep workout would look like this

Bench

incline machinepress

Dips

Flies

Machine shoulder press

Arni press

Front + Side Raises (super setted)

shrugs + Rear Delt flies (super setted)

Tricep push down

Tricep Rope push down (high reps = 5 sets)


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Well mate it's defo working for you. Good to vary your routine up which your doing, keep up the good work.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Picture update is the same one on Facebook that you have photoshoped...


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

GHS said:


> Picture update is the same one on Facebook that you have photoshoped...


i know but its the only recent photo i have lol

ive Deleted post, will reply with a better photo..


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Just had a read through your journal mate, really interesting, looking awesome as well mate :thumbup1:

Have you ever tried Glutamine or BCAA's, if you have just wondered what your thoughts are on them, doses etc. thanks.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> i know but its the only recent photo i have lol
> 
> ive Deleted post, will reply with a better photo..


 Yeah, one thats not photoshopped would be nice :whistling:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

GHS said:


> Yeah, one thats not photoshopped would be nice :whistling:


only the background was photoshopped lol now the actual photo is ruined with loadsa other college crap

No mate, never tried BCAA's or glutamine, my supplement intake is fairly simple

CLA - 6 gram daily

l - carnitine - 6 gram

Sea kelp - 1200 mg

vitamin c - 6 gram

green tea

lipo 6x

whey protien


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Why did you drop your cla and fish oils down?

I've put mine up to.....

CLA 10g spread through 3 doses

Fish oils 15g spread through 3 doses

Is it better to have the CLA at 2g 3x a day. Am i just wasting it by having it higher?

Added in tribulus and it's doing absolutely feck all.

Added in Yohimbine HCL. Noticed a real difference with this. Have you tried it yourself ??


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

oh sorry i forgot to mention fish oils, currently on 20 gram plus daily

always took 6gram of cla, would it be better to up it?

never gone above this dose

ive tried yohimbe didnt like it lol


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Small update,

Been swapping things round abit this week just trying things out with my training

instead of doing morning pre cardio and post workout cardio, ive just been doing Pre 2 hours cardio before my weights

usually 1 hour on the bike, 1 hour on the cross trainer etc

Some may think this is stupid but i seem to prefer it seems to fly by aswell.

Body fats lowest its ever been, and strength seems to be up this week. not sure why

had a good session today, skulled 60kg with good form for 8 reps x 3 then supersetted with 20 after and had a bit of a play around on deadlifts with high reps for a change was fun..also for abs, ive got the made up a new workout roped pull down 50 reps x 4 sets intervened with leg raises 50 reps (400 reps total) absolute killer lol

Start my cycle march 1st, just need needles now as mum found my stash and threw them out llol 

still debating on 400mg of tren a week, does this seem too high? i will be supplementing methyl tren pre workout also on top of this....


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

just a bump, rate nervous bout starting back on cycle monday lol if somebody could give me some advise on dosages id appreciate very much as i got so much going on in my head right now

400mg tren acetate weekly

400mg of masteron weekly

50mg var daily

50mg win daily

120mcg clen daily

75mcg of t3 daily

50mg proviron daily

methyl tren shot on saturdays 1ml 1 hour pre workout.....(heavy lifting day)

ive usually ran 3ml of tren ace a week never gone up to 400mg, how would this be shot? mon, tues, thurs and friday?

dont want to go above the dose as on a budget, id lower to 3ml if i have to for both mast and tren..


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Give us some pictures biffer, pictures!!!!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

2 weeks into cycle, weight has gone from 13.11 to 14.4 currently still on keto diet, no carbs or weekend refeeds. Bench, dead and overall strength is through the roof! overall conditon is the best its been i wasnt expecting results this soon..although using some compounds ive never touched before. i just hope it lasts throughout cycle and i dont crash too soon! update with pics next week when gym is empty haha


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

updates?


----------



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

Updates?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

just a small update, weighing in at 15,1 at the moment cardio is still at 2 hours a day and still doing weights 4 times a week on a push pull legs repeat program

alot more photos to come these were just quickies taken on my phone not intended really for anything lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=41479&stc=1&d=1277331140

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=41480&stc=1&d=1277331140

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=41481&stc=1&d=1277331140


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

wow.your physique is outstanding.hats off to you:cool:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks mate, ive really not been up to date with this journal at all! but im back haha


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

looking good mate you still been following a keto diet ?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

yer still on keto, not been having refeeds or any kind of cheat, i think over the passed 3 months or so since i started this journal ive had 2 slices of pizza, rather stick to diet 7 days a week


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

good stuff mate clearly working for you


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

cracking physique, fair bit of gear but least its doing its job :beer:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

toned down the gear now not running as much lol, currently just running var at 50 mg daily and tren at 3 ml a week!

just waiting on my mast enanthate at the moment, if i cant get any mast, im going to try some test! its the equitest (equipose and test e at 200mg each) in 1 ml shots. dont want my libido to stoop lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

pmsl your gear useage is minimal. And you look great dont worry..


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Fat cnt:lol:

Look awesome mate


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> toned down the gear now not running as much lol, currently just running var at 50 mg daily and tren at 3 ml a week!
> 
> just waiting on my mast enanthate at the moment, if i cant get any mast, im going to try some test! its the equitest (equipose and test e at 200mg each) in 1 ml shots. dont want my libido to stoop lol


no fair play to you mate, least its doing its job! i see guys on here with double that amount, maybe even triple the amount of gear and just look like bags of sh*t tbh...

fantastic shape and condition :thumbup1:

im currently running test/mast/tren and t3, loving it :thumb:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=41682&stc=1&d=1277764459

another side shot taken today lol started tri tren today, going to see how that goes doing 450 a week quite a high dose for me, mast kept at 300 weekly...

back shots on there way, and legsss


----------



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> Meal 1:
> 
> 5 whole eggs + 3 yolks
> 
> ...


Is this still your diet mate? your looking amazing!!! good work.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

my diets this now lol

Meal 1 - whey protien - 2 scoop peanut butter

meal 2 - 250 grams chicken - 200 grams broccolli, 2 eggs/peanut butter

meal 3 - whey protien - 2 scoop peanut butter

meal 4 - 250 grams chicken - 200 grams broccolli

meal 5 - 300 grams - steak/chicken etc with walnuts or more peanut butter just 2 scoops

meal 6 - whey protien shake - or 250 grams chicken again with 2 eggs or just by itself 

dont actually have a set diet now, like before counting out 20 almonds just annoys me and i was always hungry for the amount of training i was doing! so exchanged it for more wholesome meals that actually fill me  and more fats

ive noticed increased gains and more fat loss, and stronger since this change


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Impressive shape mate! im struggling to get fat down...and considering giving Phase 2 a go as part of the supp assistance in fat loss..

how often do you take phase 2 ? (not sure whether you are still taking it as you're on keto)

where do you buy yours from


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi guys you can now find me on bodyof2010.com

you can find me on the cover model competition! all votes greatly appreciated!

ive made the leader board so i should be going through to the final, if people can help cast votes (5 Stars) *Cough* haha, would be great support for me!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> just voted
> 
> good luck! :thumbup1:


bless you mate cheers! never entered or done anything like this before so its quite a big thing for me, be a massive achievement for myself if get anything out of it, doubt al make 1st place but worth a try! :bounce:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> What would make your libido stoop? sorry I'm new to gear, starting my first cycle soon. Loss off libido/erections can obviously happen with aas but I want to do my best to avoid it.


running high androgens can decrease libido, such as tren,deca etc

since as im running masteron at high doses also been running proviron it keeps my wood up haha

anybody ever noticed an increase libido from st johns wort? im noticed increase in libido, could be phycological due to enhanced mood


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

ive voted also mate, good luck!!!


----------

